# welchen window manager

## Treborius

hi, ich bin auf der suche nach einem schlanken window-manager

die box hat nur 500 MHz und nur 256MB speicher,

zur zeit laufen zwar ein paar services, aber ich komm eigentlich

auf max 10% CPU Auslastung

ich hab mich ja ein wenig in enlightenment verliebt, denn

eigentlich soll auf dem system dann nur eine einzige grafische anwendung

laufen : 

MusicPlayer (mit Library support, auf der Kiste sind gut 100GB MP3)

dort hatte ich Exaile im Auge, aber da sehe ich folgendes

Problem : Ansteuerung soll über einen 10 Zoll Touchscreen laufen,

deshalb sollten die Icons des MusicPlayers so gross wie möglich sein

(am besten Full-Screen)

und da ist Exaile wohl nicht so geeignet

Ich habe schon daran gedacht, mir den MusicPlayer selber zu programmieren,

leider hab ich nur Erfahrung in Qt-Programmierung, und das erscheint mir schon

wieder ein wenig zu gross für Enlightenment und von gtk-Programmierung habe

ich wie gesagt keine Ahnung

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung welche Kombination von

WindowManager und MusicPlayer ich dafür nutzen könnte?

Grüsse, Treb

----------

## franzf

256MB sollten eigentlich mit Qt kein Problem sein, insbesondere wenn nur dieses eine Programm läuft.

Du kannst dir ja einfach mal qmmp installieren und schauen ob es performant genug rennt.

Denn für ein paar Buttons, etwas Animation usw. sollte sich der Einsatz von Qt nicht bemerkbar machen.

Denn es sind im Endeffekt die Programme selber, die die CPU hochjagen, und da ist es meiner Erfahrung nach egal, ob das in Qt, GTK oder sonstwas geschrieben ist.

Ich hab mal ne Zeitlang mit nem ~300MHz +128MB-Rechner rumgedeppelt. Da liefen meine Qt4-Programme auch problemlos.

Das einzige Manko war das Kompilieren von Qt, drum hab ich das irgendwann bleiben lassen  :Wink: 

Jetzt steht er im Speicher und spielt "Spiderman" ^^

----------

## cryptosteve

Wenn der Player ohnehin im FullScreen-Mode laufen soll, dann ist die Frage nach dem DE vermutlich nebensächlich und jeder einigermaßen schlanke Windowmanager geht. OpenBox, Fluxbox, PekWM, iceWM, die Auswahl ist da schier unendlich.

Vielleicht wäre ein Konsole-Musikplayer (moc, mpd) mit grafischem Frontend (kannst in QT auch selbst basteln) eine gute Lösung? Hat mir seinerzeit ganz gut gefallen, die Frage nach dem library-support kann ich da aber nicht ad hoc beantworten. Ich glaube, mindestens einer von beiden hat das.

----------

## franzf

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Vielleicht wäre ein Konsole-Musikplayer (moc, mpd) mit grafischem Frontend (kannst in QT auch selbst basteln) eine gute Lösung?

 

Gibt doch schon qtmpc bzw. qmpdclient, muss man also nicht neu erfinden  :Smile: 

Wobei ich denke, dass das Gerät selber abspielen soll, also nicht über Netzwerk funktionieren muss. Da ist der Umweg über mpd vllt. ein unnötiger Overhead.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich weiß nicht, ob es overhead ist, denn trotz allem scheint es mir schmaler zu sein als viele standalone-Lösungen.

Und ja, FrontEnds für diese Teile gibt es weit mehr als genug ...

----------

